# Most common brands you see?



## terminus123

What are the most common brands of road bikes (especially in the higher-end) you see? Specialized? Trek? Giant? Cervelo? Look? etc.? in this region?


----------



## jpdigital

terminus123 said:


> What are the most common brands of road bikes (especially in the higher-end) you see? Specialized? Trek? Giant? Cervelo? Look? etc.? in this region?



It's New York City, I see *a lot* or *everything!!!*:arf: 


...but seriously, everywhere I've lived I've seen tons of Specialized, Trek & Giant bikes, so I really don't count those as standing out.

Seen a few LOOKs here & there, BMCs, haven't seen many Times _at all_, two-or-three Willier Triestinas. I've seen a couple of Storcks. A fair share of Colnago & Pinerello bikes I'll see on each ride (a lot of older Pinerellos). Cervélo is all over the place, that's what I ride ("all over the place" in a not-so-good kinda way IMO, maybe because it makes my bike look a little "vanilla" :sad: ).

Want me to keep going?.......


----------



## jsedlak

Mostly Specialized out here in the Morristown area.


----------



## Nielly

Cervelo are certainly well represented with the city crowd. Also see alot of Orbea but really it runs the gammut.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

I see a alot of TREK and SPECIALIZED and few CERVELO's throughout Westfield, Scotch Plains/Fanwood area


----------



## patsdiner

Aside from the usual, Trek & Specialized, Fuji seems to be making some inroads down in Cape May County.


----------



## velofred

Surly


----------



## jpdigital

velofred said:


> Surly


   

...and don't forget all those Thompson seatposts either!!


----------



## fontarin

Edit - bah, didn't see that this was an NY thread - silly me clicking on latest posts.


----------



## nickt30

*brand*

Jamis is located in NorthVale NJ. They make a great bike at a great price with all the same components. Check them out. The Getaway Cycle Center in Bloomingdale has many on display.


----------



## patsdiner

I bought a Jamis Xenith and am quite happy with it. However, the local dealer has dropped them and they're no longer available in S. Jersey. He said he had too much trouble getting supplied but, as a low volume dealer, perhaps he was dropped by Jamis. Too bad, best bang-for-the-buck bikes. Better than Fuji.


----------



## DrSmile

I only notice when someone rides by me on a Colnago with a cool paintjob, like a Cristallo. Happens more than I thought it would here in the Montclair area... I'm poor, I have to make due with my common man Specialized Tarmac SL!


----------



## wobblyRider

Trek here on Long Island but I ride Specialized


----------



## nismosr

Driving along 9W Sunday afternoon going towards Piermont .. lots of Cervelo mostly Carbon Soloist and SLC-SL.


----------



## jmoryl

Rode about 55 miles today from Essex Co. out to the great swamp and back. The vast majority of the bikes were Cannondales, which made me a bit sad, knowing that they are now just another label slapped on an imported frame. The rest were mostly Trek and Specialized.


----------



## Terex

Nothing seems to predominate where I ride in W/Central NJ (Hunterdon County). On a club ride today there was: Parlee, Scott, Torelli, Orbea, Trek, Bianchi and a couple of others. Other bikes owned by some of these people are: Moots, Parlee, C-dale, Felt and Trek. No one I ride with regularly rides a Cervelo.

And, of course, Fuji's.


----------



## AlanE

a couple others = Specialized & Litespeed

other bikes? You forgot my Fuji's. I'm hurt.


----------



## easyridernyc

in the city, pretty much everything. a little fuji, a liitle raleigh, some trek,and a lot of specialized, from allez all the way up to tarmac and roubaix.a lot of cervelo, all kinds, old and new, a few pinarellos, a few bianchi. and lately a lot of cannodale, caad and sixes.

more specialized than anything, but like i say, lately cannondale has been closing the gap a little


----------



## Terex

AlanE said:


> a couple others = Specialized & Litespeed
> 
> other bikes? You forgot my Fuji's. I'm hurt.


They are usually covered with dirt. Hard to read logos. :wink: Saturday is looking "iffy" at this point.


----------



## team_sheepshead

I see more Serottas here than I've seen anywhere else in the US. Makes sense because they're based in Saratoga Springs.

I ride a custom steel frame (Zanconato), and the fact it is so rare helped me get it back after it was stolen. The thief sold it to a guy, and the guy liked it so much he called the builder. The builder said, "Where did you get it? I've only sold one bike in Manhattan." The builder called me and said, "I know where your bike is." Had it back within 24 hours.


----------



## BullzeyeNJ

Passaic county: Trek and Cannondale


----------



## 8toes

When I used to live in Mercer County NJ I used to see a lot of Cannondales out on the roads. When I moved to South Jersey (Burlington) I saw a lot of Trek and Specialized...Myself...I ride a LeMond, of which I saw and still see very few.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## 8toes

patsdiner said:


> I bought a Jamis Xenith and am quite happy with it. However, the local dealer has dropped them and they're no longer available in S. Jersey. He said he had too much trouble getting supplied but, as a low volume dealer, perhaps he was dropped by Jamis. Too bad, best bang-for-the-buck bikes. Better than Fuji.


Was that Mr. Bill's Bicycles in Palmyra?


----------

